# Can you name the movie or TV show?



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

I seem to have hijacked another thread by introducing a Star Trek filming location trivia challenge; sorry about that AlphaTea. I though I'd start a separate thread where we can post pictures of filming locations and have others guess what movie or TV show they come from.



Here's one for starters. It's a location used in a TV show from the late 70's and early 80's.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 13, 2006)

CHiPs Ahoy? :huh: :thinking:


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

I think CHC has this one. But, I'm curious where you got all the pix (it looks like you have taken them...so my real question is where did you get the locations??)??


Cool Thread! Don't forget your last Q in the Star Trek thread!


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Im in with CHC on this one.


----------



## LowWorm (Apr 13, 2006)

Ponch and Jon...woah, those were the days. :nana:


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

CHC said:


> CHiPs Ahoy? :huh: :thinking:



BINGO!

Everyone guessed correctly. It's the CHP office that's situated beneath the ramps of freeway interchange 10 and 110 just south of downtown Los Angeles.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

magic79 said:


> I think CHC has this one. But, I'm curious where you got all the pix (it looks like you have taken them...so my real question is where did you get the locations??)??
> 
> 
> Cool Thread! Don't forget your last Q in the Star Trek thread!



When I was a child I was really curious where that rock formation was where Kirk fought the Gorn. I've seen it in several other sci-fi movies and shows and set out to find it in 1992. My clue came when bay area channel 54 played an episode of The Outer Limits called "The Zanti Misfits" which showed a UFO flying over the rocks. The episode was hosted as part of science fiction night and the host said it was filmed as Vasquez Rocks. I soon found myself climbing to the top of the ledge that I so wondered about as a child. Ten years later I sort of took up the hobby of finding where things where filmed around Hollywood. It took a lot of research to locate all the filming locations for Star Trek as few trekkies had much knowledge of them. I think I have the only complete list outside of Gene Roddenberry's records. I didn't just find Star Trek sights; I found many places that were used in TV shows I saw as a child.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

Way beyond cool!

I think I've been to Vasquez Rocks...or maybe it was a different site. The place I went was about 50 miles east of L.A. and was the site of many TV and film locations. Is that the same place? My girlfriend at the time directed me there, and I don't think I could find it again.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

This structure was used in several scenes in a 1988 movie. One scene was at the end of the movie. Can you name the movie?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

magic79 said:


> Way beyond cool!
> 
> I think I've been to Vasquez Rocks...or maybe it was a different site. The place I went was about 50 miles east of L.A. and was the site of many TV and film locations. Is that the same place? My girlfriend at the time directed me there, and I don't think I could find it again.


Maybe, there are many movie ranches around Hollywood. Vasquez Rocks is in a place called Agua Dulce that you can see from Hwy 14 about 20 mile east of Hwy 5. Another possibility (although west of LA) is a very interesting rock formation at the former Iverson Movie Ranch along what is now Hwy 118 in Chatsworth.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

I have no idea what movie thats from off hand. Will be interesting to find out though!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> I have no idea what movie thats from off hand. Will be interesting to find out though!


Once someone guesses the correct movie I'll tell you what it is and where it's located. Oh, the fence you see in the picture was not there in the movie, and the pavement was a dirt lot. If nobody guesses it by the time I wake up I'll start giving more clues.


----------



## Robocop (Apr 13, 2006)

wasnt that structure in the movie with Kevin Costner ....think it was called something like WaterWorld....looks like something also from the original MadMax maybe


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Robocop said:


> wasnt that structure in the movie with Kevin Costner ....think it was called something like WaterWorld....looks like something also from the original MadMax maybe


Waterworld (1995) was filmed in Hawaii and along the Los Angeles coastline. The original MadMax (1979) was filmed entirely in Australia.

Ok I'll give ya a hit; it was a cop movie.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 13, 2006)

I got the CHiPs one before even reading the second post, but I haven't got a clue about the Watts Towers, but I'll guess....uuh.... Diehard?


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

I really doubt this is correct. But for the fun of guessing

Robocop?


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Actually I have a better guess than Robocop. And that guess is

Colors?


----------



## Trashman (Apr 13, 2006)

Colors sounds like a pretty good guess. I think I just might remember seeing the towers in a Colors scene, too. Robocop was '87, but Colors is indeed '88!


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Trashman said:


> Colors sounds like a pretty good guess. I think I just might remember seeing the towers in a Colors scene, too. Robocop was '87, but Colors is indeed '88!


 
I was watching Colors some months ago on cable, and I do remember some sort of towers in it cause a car basically crashed into it which was near the end of the movie. But I cant remember if it was _those_ towers though.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Damn you guys are good!

TrashMan is correct on the location as being the Watts Towers.
Skyclad01 got the right movie: Colors


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm not going to give any clues on this one just yet. Seems there are some very knowledgeable folks here.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Back To The Future III


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> Back To The Future III


Wow, the correct answer in only 1 minute!

EDIT: For those who are interested, this is where the DeLorean reappears just before a train crashes into it. The location is on the southernmost end of Ventura Road, just south of E. Port Hueneme Road. The city is Port Hueneme.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

LowBat said:


> Wow, the correct answer in only 1 minute!


 
Ive seen the BTTF movies so many times (one of my more favorite movies), that there way no way I could miss that one.

It will be funny to see which one will stump me.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm really trying to make this more challenging. Let's see who can figure this one out.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm....... Tombstone?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> hmmmmmmmm....... Tombstone?


I had to look over an extensive list before I could rule that one out. Many things were filmed here dating back to the 1920's. The current town was last used in a TV series, and I'm looking for the name of that series.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Then how about: The Adventures Of Brisco County Jr. (aka Brisco County Jr.)?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> Then how about: The Adventures Of Brisco County Jr. (aka Brisco County Jr.)?


Nice guess, but not on the list.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok then. How about Bonanza?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> Ok then. How about Bonanza?


Bonanza was filmed all over the place and I thought maybe you might have got lucky. Here are the Bonanza filming locations. None of them are the place in my picture.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

This time, to be safe, im gonna name one movie and one TV show.

Movie: Wild Wild West

TV Show: Little House On The Prairie


----------



## winny (Apr 13, 2006)

Dr Quinn? :duck:


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

winny said:


> Dr Quinn? :duck:


Bing! Bing! Bing! We have a winner! Yes this is the set to Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman. It's location in a place now managed by the National Park Service called Paramount Ranch in Agoura Hills.

This is my brother standing in front of one the the buildings. He's holding up various pictures of what the building behind him has been transformed into in past productions. My favorite is the Conoco gas station.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Next picture. This isn't from my collection as it was dark when I stopped to see the place, so I got this little picture off the web.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

The Brady Bunch?


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup Sky, I'm sure you have that one! Marcia...hot hot hot (when I was her age...she's 4 months older!)


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> The Brady Bunch?


 Yes you are correct!

Here's a little history on it:

The Brady Bunch
Although the Bradys' address was 4222 Clinton Way, their house can be found at 11222 Dilling Street in Studio City. This home, featured in exterior shots, was built in 1959 and chosen by The Brady Bunch creator/producer Sherwood Schwartz's team in 1969. Its original owner, Louise Weddington Carson, still lived there when the show debuted. Look closely and you'll notice that the house is not really two stories. To create that look, producers hung a false window on the outside. But, as any true Brady aficionado will notice, it's a mistake, because according to interior shots filmed on Stage 5 at Paramount Studios, the second story should be on the right side of the house, not the left. Except for an iron fence erected to discourage trespassers, the house looks just as it did when it was home to Marcia, Greg, and the rest of the bunch.

11222 Dilling Street, Studio City. This is a private residence; do not trespass, loiter, or disturb occupants.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Again this is not a pic I took, but I did hike several miles in triple digit temperatures to find this place in the summer of 2003.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll take a stab in the dark and say; Tremors?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

BTW Skyclad01, since you are a serious BTTF fan you may want to visit some of these places. Last year I stopped at "Twin Pines Mall".

http://www.bigwaste.com/bttf/


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> I'll take a stab in the dark and say; Tremors?


Tremors the TV show was filmed in Mexico. Tremors the original movie was filmed in Lone Pine, CA near Death Valley. The place in the picture is much closer to where you live.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

LowBat said:


> BTW Skyclad01, since you are a serious BTTF fan you may want to visit some of these places. Last year I stopped at "Twin Pines Mall".
> 
> http://www.bigwaste.com/bttf/


 

Thats a cool site! Thanks


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

LowBat said:


> Tremors the TV show was filmed in Mexico. Tremors the original movie was filmed in Lone Pine, CA near Death Valley. The place in the picture is much closer to where you live.


 
I have to admit that right now, with no clues yet, I am offically stumped. I wonder if anyone can jump in right now with and good guesses before any clues are given.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

You wouldn't recognise this place if your were standing in it unless someone pointing out certain nearby terrain features. The only way your going to figure this one out is by the man made objects in the picture.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 13, 2006)

M.A.S.H.?

JM-99


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Jumpmaster said:


> M.A.S.H.?
> 
> JM-99


Bing! Bing! Bing! We have a winner!

This is the filming location from the M*A*S*H series now located within Malibu Creek State Park in the Santa Monica Mountains. It's not too far away from Paramount Ranch. The picture was taken from the helicopter pad looking down on the relics of a jeep and army ambulance. If you were to look south from the helicopter pad you could see the same hills that Radar saw with the helicopters flying in. That scene is the first few seconds of the M*A*S*H introduction. Sorry I don't have a picture of it.

EDIT: I found a small picture of it!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Next Picture(s):

The party that gave Death Valley its name thought they had seen a town in the distance and at last were saved. However as they got closer they discovered what they thought were buildings and chimneys was actually a natural formation. This unique place has been used in a few movies. Do you remember what movie(s) you saw this place in?












Uh, yeah that's my car in the picture.:devil:


----------



## CLHC (Apr 13, 2006)

Very interesting thread with pictures going on here LowBat! :wave:

Now this latter pictures—Hmmm. . .:thinking:


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Young Guns?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> Young Guns?


Young Guns was filmed in New Mexico. This place is in Southern California.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll go with my original gut feeling then; Close Encounters Of The Third Kind?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 13, 2006)

Nah, nevermind. Thinking...

JM-99


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm guessing Capricorn One.


Question on the MASH pic (which I did guess but was at lunch!): Do studios often leave their garbage to rust and rot after filming is complete?

Would you mind if I posted one?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> I'll go with my original gut feeling then; Close Encounters Of The Third Kind?


Perhaps you're thinking of Devil's Tower in Wyoming? Close Encounters did some desert filming in this region as well, but not at the place in my pictures. You are on the right track by thinking about science fiction movies.


----------



## dragoman (Apr 13, 2006)

Pitch black

dragoman


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

magic79 said:


> I'm guessing Capricorn One.
> 
> 
> Would you mind if I posted one?


Capricone One was filmed at Red Rock Canyon State Park, Cantil, California. I have been wanting to go there and it's on my list for a future visit. By all means I'd appriciate other members posting their pictures too. As soon as someone gets my last set of pictures correct I'll yield the floor to you.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 13, 2006)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade? Although it's been a while since I've seen it.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

dragoman said:


> Pitch black
> 
> dragoman


That's a very good guess! This place looks so much like the formations those creatures were coming out of at nightfall. However, Pitch Black was filmed in Australia.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade? Although it's been a while since I've seen it.


Filmed in California, Utah, UK, Italy and Spain, and I believe Jordan was the place where they found the grail (cresent of the moon valley or something like that). Nope, they didn't film it where I took the pictures.

EDIT: I had to look that one up. It was Petra, Jordan that was used in the movie at the end of Last Crusade.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

Could it be Galaxy Quest?


----------



## dragoman (Apr 13, 2006)

Mission to Mars

or

Red Planet

or

Ghosts of Mars?


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

dragoman said:


> Mission to Mars
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 
Ghosts Of Mars - That sounds like a good guess!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

magic79 said:


> Question on the MASH pic (which I did guess but was at lunch!): Do studios often leave their garbage to rust and rot after filming is complete?


The land was donated to the California State Parks prior to the completion of the long running M*A*S*H series. The final 2 hour episode (1983) was shot while a major fire was burning through the canyon. They even incorporated the fire (smoke seen in the distance) into the storyline. When filming was completed the fire eventually worked it's way into the M*A*S*H area and destroyed the entire set. Those two vehicles I assume weren't evacuated in time to be saved from the fire.

A similar thing happened to the western set used in Back to the Future III. After filming was completed a wild fire destroyed the set.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> Could it be Galaxy Quest?


Nope, Galaxy Quest was filmed at Utah's Goblin Valley State Park.


----------



## dragoman (Apr 13, 2006)

maybe stargate?


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks...I'm glad they don't normally leave junk behind.


How about either Dune or (this is a SWAG) Star Trek: Generations?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

dragoman said:


> Mission to Mars
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Mission to Mars was filmed in Canada. Red Planet was filmed in Australia. Ghosts of Mars was filmed mostly in New Mexico, and somewhat in Los Angeles. None of these movies were filmed in the location of my pictures.


----------



## winny (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh gosh! I was right with Dr. Quinn...

Could those canyons come from that X-Files episode where they paint everything red on one scene and digitally alters the rest so it looks like they are in Grand Canyon?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

dragoman said:


> maybe stargate?


Stargate the original movie was filmed in California and Arizona, but not at the place in my pictures. The SG-1 series is entirely filmed in Canada.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

magic79 said:


> Thanks...I'm glad they don't normally leave junk behind.
> 
> 
> How about either Dune or (this is a SWAG) Star Trek: Generations?


Nope


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

winny said:


> Oh gosh! I was right with Dr. Quinn...
> 
> Could those canyons come from that X-Files episode where they paint everything red on one scene and digitally alters the rest so it looks like they are in Grand Canyon?


Yes you got the one about Dr. Quinn correct. Now in reference to the X-Files I don't remember that scene. However, it's not on my list but sometimes lists can be wrong.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Time for another clue. This place has a Trek and a simian connection.


----------



## dragoman (Apr 13, 2006)

hmmmm......science fiction movie


What about Serenity?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone????


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

Planet of the Apes (in one flavor or another)!


----------



## dragoman (Apr 13, 2006)

Star trek

or

Planet of the Apes then

Don't know which ones, if I had to guess about Star Trek it would be V


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

dragoman said:


> hmmmm......science fiction movie
> 
> 
> What about Serenity?


I haven't seen the movie and I've only seen a few shows from the Firefly series. I do know someone who makes props for the series though. If they used the place I can't find any record of it, sorry. From what I can find the answer is no.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

dragoman said:


> Star trek
> 
> or
> 
> ...


BING! BING! BING! WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!

You are correct on both movies. Trona Pinnacles was used in both Star Trek V: The Finale Frontier, and the remake of the movie "The Planet of the Apes".


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 13, 2006)

You beat me to it, Star Trek V was the second thing that popped into my head. What an awful movie.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok magic79 you said you wanted to post one, please go ahead.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

Great!

This is the only one I have, so I hope it offers a bit of a challenge. I moved here not long after they filmed the movie.


Since a lot of you folks are pretty sharp (and LowBat is playing too), I'm not going to give any clues to start other than to say this is _not_ in Southern California!


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 13, 2006)

I have no idea on that one at the moment, but it definitely looks like a nice spot to visit!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

That one is a challenge and I'm working on it.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

OK...a clue. You might have difficulty if you are over 30.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

magic79 said:


> OK...a clue. You might have difficulty if you are over 30.


jeez no wonder I can't figure it out.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Washington State University?


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

HAHAAHA Good one, but no.


I thought my last clue would make everyone RUN to their computer with the answer!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh wait, I know. Logan's Run!


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 13, 2006)

bladerunner!?


----------



## CLHC (Apr 13, 2006)

I was about to say Logan's Run also. . .


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

And this is the place.

http://www.pbase.com/craig_c/fort_worth


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

Quite a bit older...1976. But I hear they are going to remake for a release next year.

I know this will give it away...there was a cameo appearance by Peter Ustinov. And, Farrah Fawcett had a brief appearance as well.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

magic79 said:


> Quite a bit older...1976. But I hear they are going to remake for a release next year.
> 
> I know this will give it away...there was a cameo appearance by Peter Ustinov. And, Farrah Fawcett had a brief appearance as well.


You missed by previous posts.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

WHOOPS! I got interrupted with work!


YES! Logan's Run. Here is a clip from the movie with Michael York and Jenny Agutter (BE STILL MY HEART!). And YES The Ft. Worth Water Garden.

Nice job LowBat and CHC.

Mark


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you magic79, it was my first thought when I saw the picture but for some reason I quickly dismissed it. I was going by your listed location "The Evergreen State" as being Washington State, so I was concentrating there.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok, last picture for now. I need to get off this computer for awhile.

For this picture you have to name both the movie and the scene (what they are supposed to be looking at).


----------



## CLHC (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm guessing here. Saving Private Ryan? Omaha Beach? :thinking:


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

LowBat said:


> Thank you magic79, it was my first thought when I saw the picture but for some reason I quickly dismissed it. I was going by your listed location "The Evergreen State" as being Washington State, so I was concentrating there.


 
AH. Yes, I live in Washington now, but lived in Ft. Worth wayyyy back when.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

CHC said:


> I'm guessing here. Saving Private Ryan? Omaha Beach? :thinking:


Nope, that scene was filmed off the coast of Ireland. BTW, I have been to Omaha Beach on the 50th anniversary of the D-Day invasions back in 1994.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

I was blank at first...but I'll hazard a guess.


Is that from the original Planet of the Apes when Charlton Heston rides down the beach and finds the Statue of Liberty?


----------



## Trashman (Apr 13, 2006)

Dude! This thread was on page 1 when I left it last night, now it's on page 4! Wow! 

I haven't got a clue to this one, though. I hope this thread continues, though, it's fun!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

magic79 said:


> I was blank at first...but I'll hazard a guess.
> 
> 
> Is that from the original Planet of the Apes when Charlton Heston rides down the beach and finds the Statue of Liberty?


You'll laugh when I tell you where that scene was filmed. It was Zuma Beach in Malibu.

Let me help with a few clues: That isn't water you think you see in the background, although it's well below sea level. There is also a road down there. In the movie the same shot contains a matte city in the distance.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Trashman said:


> Dude! This thread was on page 1 when I left it last night, now it's on page 4! Wow!
> 
> I haven't got a clue to this one, though. I hope this thread continues, though, it's fun!


Glad you're enjoying it. I keep finding more in my collection so we should last awhile longer.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmmm... seemed to have stumped you guys on this one. hehehe
A serious fan of this movie would recognise it right away.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 13, 2006)

It wouldn't happen to be a scene from Mad Max: Beyond Thunder Dome now would it?

Is this particular scene from a Sci-Fantasy Movie?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

CHC said:


> It wouldn't happen to be a scene from Mad Max: Beyond Thunder Dome now would it?
> 
> Is this particular scene from a Sci-Fantasy Movie?


Everything related to Mad Max was filmed in Australia; you're looking for a southern California location. And to answer your second question; yes.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 13, 2006)

LowBat said:


> Bing! Bing! Bing! We have a winner! Yes this is the set to Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman. It's location in a place now managed by the National Park Service called Paramount Ranch in Agoura Hills.
> 
> This is my brother standing in front of one the the buildings. He's holding up various pictures of what the building behind him has been transformed into in past productions. My favorite is the Conoco gas station.



HEY!! I live in agoura hills! Paramount ranch is only a few minutes away from my house!!

I've also biked pass the mash set several times.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

Haha...I know Zuma Beach well.


Based on your clue, I'd say this is the Owens Valley, probably looking from Mt. Whitney.

However...I don't know the movie.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

magic79 said:


> Haha...I know Zuma Beach well.
> 
> 
> Based on your clue, I'd say this is the Owens Valley, probably looking from Mt. Whitney.
> ...


Getting warmer!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 13, 2006)

offroadcmpr said:


> HEY!! I live in agoura hills! Paramount ranch is only a few minutes away from my house!!
> 
> I've also biked pass the mash set several times.


You're lucky to be living in such a scenic area. I've done a little hiking in those hills too. My parents have a home in Oxnard which gives me a great platform to explore the LA region.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 14, 2006)

'fraid I need another clue!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 14, 2006)

By George! :huh: Have we got a stompah here?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

magic79 said:


> 'fraid I need another clue!


"You will never find a more retched hive of scum and villainy"


----------



## magic79 (Apr 14, 2006)

Must be one of the Star Wars flicks, but I'm not a fan.


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 14, 2006)

The city would have been Mos Eisly. Star Wars 1.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> The city would have been Mos Eisly. Star Wars 1.


BING! BING! BING!

Yes it is the scene in Star Wars where Luke, Obiwan, and the droids are standing on the mountain looking towards Mos Eisley Spaceport.

Here is the scene from the movie with Mos Eisley matted in.





The actual location is atop Dante's View in Death Valley National Park.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

I posted this one on the Star Trek thread which was correctly identified as the filming location of the original series episode "Bread and Circuses". However this place is most famous for something else. We refer to it a lot and yet few people know where it is. Can you name the other famous TV show associated with this place.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 14, 2006)

part of the Bat Cave?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> part of the Bat Cave?


BING! BING! BING!
Yes this is the famous Bat Cave! The actual location...... don't tell the Joker or the Riddler..... is Bronson Canyon in Griffith Park, Los Angeles.

A better picture of the cave which is actually a short tunnel.






Adam West and Burt Ward are in an original Batmobile and making the TV movie "Return to the Batcave" (2003).


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 14, 2006)

That was basically a lucky guess for the most part.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

A few more pictures of interest from the 60's TV series.


The view from inside as the Batmobile is about to exit.








The Batmobile emerging from the Bat Cave.







The disguise fence falls flat as the Batmobile drives over it and races towards Gotham City to fight crime.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

Last one for the night and very easy at that. I had to pull this pic off the web as I didn't have a camera when I stopped by with my friend Bill. We did report a nearby flooded street and got to see them ring-down the station just like in the TV show. The sound of hearing those loud familiar tones over the station intercom was nothing short of adrenaline pumping.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 14, 2006)

Emergency 51?


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 14, 2006)

That looks like the firehouse from Emergency!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> Emergency 51?


BING BING BING

Emergency 51 was the later revised title. As Skyclad01 pointed out the original name of the series was Emergency!

Here's a bit of trivia:

The actual fire station used in that series was Station 127, located at 2049 E. 223rd Street (just east of Wilmington Avenue), in the city of Carson, California. In fact, the station has been named "The Robert A. Cinader Memorial" station in honor of the television producer who created the TV show, and a large plaque on the outside wall is dedicated in his name.

The fire engine used for most of the series run has an interesting history. It was donated new by the manufacturer, Ward LaFrance, with the condition that the engine be put in active service after the show. Universal turned it over to the LA Country Fire Department (which runs the fire station on Universal's lot). The LA County Fire Department traded the engine to the Yosemite Fire Department for their 1930 vintage engine that went to the LA Country Fire Museum. Yosemite Fire Department still uses the engine to this day. The Yosemite Fire Department had to raise the ceiling of their firehouse by 3 inches to accommodate the new engine.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 14, 2006)

LowBat said:


> BING BING BING
> 
> Emergency 51 was the later revised title. As Skyclad01 pointed out the original name of the series was Emergency!


 
I know all the titles are correct, but its interesting how imdb.com shows it as the original title being Emergency One, and the syndication title as Emergency! But it makes no mention of it being called Emergency 51, though I pretty much remember that title as well. It would make sense though since its Fire Station #51.

So 1 show with 3 different titles? Emergency One, Emergency! and Emergency 51. Dont see that too often for just one show.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> I know all the titles are correct, but its interesting how imdb.com shows it as the original title being Emergency One, and the syndication title as Emergency! But it makes no mention of it being called Emergency 51, though I pretty much remember that title as well. It would make sense though since its Fire Station #51.
> 
> So 1 show with 3 different titles? Emergency One, Emergency! and Emergency 51. Dont see that too often for just one show.


Yeah I'm a little unclear of the order of the names too. I'm certain the original title was Emergency! I think it was Emergency 51 in sydication, but I could be wrong. If you read more you'll also see it went by the title Emergency Squad. This so reminds me of the name changes of Baa Baa Black Sheep.

I was curious to learn more of Engine 51 going to Yosemite National Park so I did a bit of searching and found this. When I go to Yosemite this June I'll visit the fire engine (license plate YCS E51).


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Apr 14, 2006)

I watched it when it was in it's first run on tv. I remember the name as "Emergency."


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 14, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> I know all the titles are correct, but its interesting how imdb.com shows it as the original title being Emergency One, and the syndication title as Emergency! But it makes no mention of it being called Emergency 51, though I pretty much remember that title as well. It would make sense though since its Fire Station #51.
> 
> So 1 show with 3 different titles? Emergency One, Emergency! and Emergency 51. Dont see that too often for just one show.



I wonder if the person who entered the info at imdb.com wasn't getting Chopper One mixed up with Emergency! and Emergency 51.

Didn't those two shows run back to back in 74 or 75?


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 14, 2006)

When I answered it with a "?" it was because I was unsure what the title was exactly. After thinking about it I am fairly certain it was just "Emergency". But you can listen to the theme/opening and see why 51 might stick in your/my mind.



link to theme/opening


----------



## magic79 (Apr 14, 2006)

I watched this show every week when I was a kid, and I'm 99.834% sure LowBat is right that that title was "Emergency!" WITH the exclamation point.


Great thread LowBat...lotsa fun. I pronounce you "King of Filming Locations"! I may have another one this weekend.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 14, 2006)

magic79 said:


> Great!
> 
> This is the only one I have, so I hope it offers a bit of a challenge. I moved here not long after they filmed the movie.
> 
> ...



I saw this and had a "whoa" moment. I've been there and a couple of schoolmates were in the movie, Logan's Run, as extras. Flashback city. :wow: 

Great thread guys.

-LT


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> I wonder if the person who entered the info at imdb.com wasn't getting Chopper One mixed up with Emergency! and Emergency 51.
> 
> Didn't those two shows run back to back in 74 or 75?


I don't think I saw Chopper One. I do sort of recall some rescue show that had a helicopter flown by a female sheriff’s deputy that assisted the main characters, but I don't remember the name of that show. Looking at the info for Chopper One I see it stars an actor (Dirk Benedict) that later became Starbuck in the original Battlestar Galactica.

Speaking of short run 70's shows that ended with a "1"; does anybody remember Andy Griffith in "Salvage 1"? The show had an odd premise. It was a homemade spaceship that went around collecting junk to resell. I would have liked to have been in the meeting when the shows creator someone managed to convince a network this plot would make a profitable series. :ironic: :ironic: :ironic: :thinking: :laughing:


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's one at the request of CHC, and I think he picked a good challenge. Neither of us had a picture of it so I had to find it on the web. When someone correctly identifies the movie they've seen it in I'll post the information that goes with it.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks like the office building in Office Space...in Austin.

JM-99


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

Jumpmaster said:


> Looks like the office building in Office Space...in Austin.
> 
> JM-99


Strike 1


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah, it was just a guess. It does look like it though.

I need to watch that again. It's been a while.

JM-99


----------



## magic79 (Apr 14, 2006)

Man that looks like the building a client company of mine occupied in Campbell, CA, near McGlincey Ln.

Jump may have the movie.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

While we're figuring out the latest picture, I thought I'd post a link to a short clip of the Batmobile exiting the Bat Cave to go with the previous pictures.

Check out the Bat Turn. I also like the display screen with an arrow pointing Batman to the right direction like an early glimpse of today's GPS.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 14, 2006)

LowBat said:


> Speaking of short run 70's shows that ended with a "1"; does anybody remember Andy Griffith in "Salvage 1"? The show had an odd premise.


 
I remember watching the first episode...and never again.

One of my all-time favorite programs was also from the '70s and ran just one season. Anyone remember "Search"? They show the pilot movie from time-to-time.

This was the first 'ensemble' show with the rotating stars being Hugh O'Brien, Doug McClure, and Tony Franciosa. Burgess Merideth and (OMG) Angel Tomkins were the regulars. Funny thing is my friends didn't like it because 'all those gadgets are impossible'; of course many of the gadgets, like satellite communications and instant access to all kinds of information via a computer network are common today!


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 14, 2006)

Is that what remains of the building they blew up at the end of Terminator 2?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> Is that what remains of the building they blew up at the end of Terminator 2?


BING! BING! BING!

Excellent memory Skyclad01! I didn't recognise it although I've driven past it before. It's difficult to recognize because in the movie the 3rd floor was fake.

Here's the info that goes with the building. Be sure to click on the lower left picture to watch the video.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

magic79 said:


> I remember watching the first episode...and never again.
> 
> One of my all-time favorite programs was also from the '70s and ran just one season. Anyone remember "Search"? They show the pilot movie from time-to-time.
> 
> This was the first 'ensemble' show with the rotating stars being Hugh O'Brien, Doug McClure, and Tony Franciosa. Burgess Merideth and (OMG) Angel Tomkins were the regulars. Funny thing is my friends didn't like it because 'all those gadgets are impossible'; of course many of the gadgets, like satellite communications and instant access to all kinds of information via a computer network are common today!


I remember that one! Didn't they have tiny transmitters in their teeth so they could talk to "probe control"?

I also remember Burgess Merideth in a turkey series called "The Return of Capt. Nemo" (1978). He played a villian in a submarine who would shout into an array of clear plastic tubes the command "fire delta beam". Funny thing by coincidence I had the same plastic tubes on my desk, for in reality it was an organizer for holding pencils and scissors.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> When I answered it with a "?" it was because I was unsure what the title was exactly. After thinking about it I am fairly certain it was just "Emergency". But you can listen to the theme/opening and see why 51 might stick in your/my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Beamhead, I actually already have it in my MP3 folder of TV themes. I hope others click your link too as it brings back memories.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey thanks for that T2 pix LowBat!

I remember watching them film that from work. We were up on "the hill" watching it at work. Funny, that was—seems like a looong time ago.

This thread is sure something. Keep it going!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 14, 2006)

I think I've finally run out of material. Well almost.

Let's try this picture. It's a place that's been used in several TV shows and a few movies, one rather recently.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 14, 2006)

You've stumped me with the last two. However, if you're out of material, it looks like I (sort of inadvertantly) have two or three that I can put up over the weekend.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 15, 2006)

magic79 said:


> You've stumped me with the last two. However, if you're out of material, it looks like I (sort of inadvertantly) have two or three that I can put up over the weekend.


Please do, we could use some more challenges.



Here's a few more pics to go with the one above that may help.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 15, 2006)

Mystic River?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 15, 2006)

magic79 said:


> Mystic River?


Everything listed on Mystic River shows it was filmed in Massachusetts, except there is one mention of Los Angeles being used for some unknown scene. I haven't seen the movie so I couldn't say. Maybe if you describe the setting of the scene you're thinking of I could make a determination.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 15, 2006)

I was thinking of the scene where they find Sean Penn's daughter down in the storm drain like area. Obviously, this isn't it!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 15, 2006)

I think this one is just to hard so I'll give it away.






This is the recent movie to use the old zoo.
http://www.seeing-stars.com/Locations/Anchorman.shtml

One of the Police Academy movies, may have been number 6, filmed here for the end of the movie.

I remember an episode of T.J. Hooker with guest star Leonard Nimoy, as a Lt. out to kill the man who raped his daughter, had a car pursuit that ended here.

I think the comedy movie Dragnet (1987) had a scene here also, but it could have been the current Los Angeles Zoo which is nearby.




BTW, I found a small pic to go with post #47 if anyone's curious to see the M*A*S*H scene I was describing.

Ok magic 79, your turn to challenge us with your filming location pictures.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 15, 2006)

Okay, the T. J. Hooker television series I remember, but the Police Academy movies I don't know about.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 16, 2006)

OK...here goes.

This is an older movie, but very famous. It shouldn't be too hard, but this picture isn't the best...I just snapped it in the parking lot.

I will go without further clues for now; if it's too hard from this photo, I'll give some more clues in a little while.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 16, 2006)

A clue to get someone going!


Only the outside of this Oregon hotel was used in the movie, and the snow scene in the movie (although done in the summer with fake snow) looked nearly identical to the way the real snow is piled here in February, 2005.


----------



## jpEOS (Apr 16, 2006)

Disregard -- totally missed how deep that thread ran. Gotta switch out of this hybrid view


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 16, 2006)

The Shining.

-LT


----------



## magic79 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sorry jpEOS...

However! Lunal Tic has it correct! The hotel is The Timberline Lodge on the south face of Mt. Hood, just 60 miles from Portland, OR (and just 70 miles from my house). The inside of the hotel was not used. Instead, a set was build based on the interior of the Ahwanee Hotel in Yosemite National Park, California. 

Here is a clip from the movie "The Shining"


----------



## magic79 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's an easy one; I'll post a more challenging one tomorrow when more people are awake. I'm sure there have been many movies filmed here, but I'm thinking of a rather unique climbing scene on the sheer face on the left. I took this one in February 1998.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 16, 2006)

Star Trek V, the rocket boots scene. Right?


----------



## CLHC (Apr 16, 2006)

The Final Frontier


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 16, 2006)

The Shining Hotel. IIRC King got his inspiration in another hotel, The Stanley Hotel in Estes Park, CO. They couldn't shoot there because of a lack of snow during the time it was planned to be made. 

-LT


----------



## CLHC (Apr 16, 2006)

Also—"This must be just like living in Paradise. . .And I don't want to go home. . .Just like Paradise. . ." David Lee Roth video where he's running across the face of Half Dome er El Capitan(?)


----------



## magic79 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ah! Too easy. Yes Abtomat...Star Trek V... El Capitan on the left. A single piece of granite more than 4000 feet high. Yosemite Valley is...well, beyond description.


OK... I'll post a hard one, although the movie is within the last couple of years.

My wife took this one.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 16, 2006)

CHC: El Capitan is on the left and Half Dome is on the right in the distance.

If there is one place that everyone should visit before they die, it's Yosemite Valley!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

magic79 said:


> OK... I'll post a hard one, although the movie is within the last couple of years.
> 
> My wife took this one.


My first impression was the harbor on Treasure Island looking at the eastern span of the San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge; but then I noticed the lower deck was missing so it has to be someplace else.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

I was thinking of blowing up the picture to get a hull number off a boat, but there's not enough detail. I did some deductive reasoning and a lot of searching and finally figured out what bridge that is and where it's located.












So my answer is.....

The Ring Two (2005)


----------



## magic79 (Apr 16, 2006)

WHOOO HOOO LowBat!

Nice Job!! Kindergarten Cop was also filmed in Astoria Oregon, but I couldn't remember enough to know for sure if the bridge was in the movie. It's a very cool bridge. In order to get high enough, you take an exit and make a 1 1/4 circle (450 degrees) spiral up to the level of the bridge! It crosses the mouth of the Columbia River just 2 miles up river from the ocean, where Vancouver and his party first entered. On the far side is Washington.

I MAY have found one more picture...but I have to mow the yard and some other honey-dos first, then Easter dinner at my son's.


----------



## Dustin Liu (Apr 16, 2006)

LowBat said:


> I seem to have hijacked another thread by introducing a Star Trek filming location trivia challenge; sorry about that AlphaTea. I though I'd start a separate thread where we can post pictures of filming locations and have others guess what movie or TV show they come from.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for starters. It's a location used in a TV show from the late 70's and early 80's.


 Scarface


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

Dustin Liu said:


> Scarface


That picture is of the Central Los Angeles office of the California Highway Patrol. I haven't seen Scarface in many years, are you thinking a scene from that movie was filmed here?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

magic79 said:


> OK...here goes.
> 
> This is an older movie, but very famous. It shouldn't be too hard, but this picture isn't the best...I just snapped it in the parking lot.
> 
> I will go without further clues for now; if it's too hard from this photo, I'll give some more clues in a little while.


I'm sorry I wasn't online when you posted this one as it's a good challenge. When I first saw it I was reminded of The Crater Lake Lodge in Oregon.


----------



## winny (Apr 16, 2006)

This is fun, but hard!

Give us a new one!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

I've run out of material, but I think magic79 has one to post later. In the meantime I can post a few pics from a little photo tour I put together which I call "To Live and Die in L.A." after the movie by the same title.

This looks like an ordinary intersection, but it played a significant role in Los Angeles history. Can anyone name the event?


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 16, 2006)

Reginald Denny ran into a bit of a problem there.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> Reginald Denny ran into a bit of a problem there.


That's correct Beamhead. I took this picture from a Mobile gas station at the corner. I decided to gas up and get a feel for the area. This is the first gas station I've seen that sells condoms. As there was a hooker working the area, I guess you'd call this a "full service" convenience mart.

Here's the narration:

_Since I was touring the worst parts of LA, I decided to end my day with a visit to the intersection of Florence and Normandie in South Central Los Angeles. On April 29th, 1992, this intersection was the flashpoint to a riot larger than the one in Watts in 1965 (Watts riot stemmed from a traffic stop).

Destruction (not including life) was estimated at $1 billion dollars. Here's an excerpt:

On April 29, 1992, the City of Los Angeles was enveloped in a riot in response to the "not guilty" verdicts in the trial of Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) officers accused of unlawfully beating Rodney King. Six days later, when the fires were finally extinguished and the smoke had cleared, 54 people had been killed, more than 2000 injured, in excess of 800 structures were burned. The 1992 riots in the City of Los Angeles were arguably the most devastating civil disturbance in the history of the United States._


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

Let's try one a little harder. Remember this isn't from a movie, it's a picture of a place that made headlines across the country, and perhaps worldwide as well.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 16, 2006)

LowBat: Crater lake on a clear day is such an incredible place!

OK..this is the last one I could find. I didn't think much of the movie, but there are several scenes that were filmed right at this spot, so it might not be too difficult. Let's see how you do with no clues.


----------



## metalhed (Apr 16, 2006)

I think it might be the site of the botched bank robbery in the LA area (North Hollywood? Burbank?) a few years back. The gunmen wore armor and battled police for a couple of hours before being killed by police. Pretty gruesome stuff.

I think...


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 16, 2006)

Goonies never say die!


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 16, 2006)

Lowbat, the infamous bank robbery/shootout with the LA police and fully armed and kevlar-ed assailants?

Metalhead beat me, dang cpf is slow.............


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

metalhed said:


> I think it might be the site of the botched bank robbery in the LA area (North Hollywood? Burbank?) a few years back. The gunmen wore armor and battled police for a couple of hours before being killed by police. Pretty gruesome stuff.
> 
> I think...


You got it metalhed and Beamhead!








_The picture is of a Bank of America at 6600 Laurel Canyon Boulevard. It looks like any ordinary BofA branch, and it was until February 28th, 1997. At 9am North Hollywood Officers Loren Farrel and Martin Perello witnessed a robbery in progress at this Bank of America. The next 44 minutes would forever alter the lives of countless officers and private citizens as the streets of North Hollywood became a war zone. When the shooting stopped, 11 LAPD Officers had been injured (nine by gunfire), seven civilians had been injured (two by gunfire), eight police vehicles had been damaged (two destroyed by gunfire), over 1,100 rounds had been fired by the suspects, over 500 rounds had been fired by police officers at the scene, $350,000 had been stolen and recovered, and the two suspects lay dead. Five police agencies and 350 officers were ultimately involved.

The two perpetrators, Larry Phillips and Emil Matasareanu, both ex-cons with extensive violent criminal records, had come to the bank that morning with a death wish._


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> Goonies never say die!


I believe ABTOMAT is correct, and it's Haystack Rock at Cannon Beach, Oregon.


EDIT: Oops, magic79 and myself had two competing pictures. Hope it didn't cause any confusion.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh oh....did I jump into the middle of LowBat's post!! Sorry!


Abtomat has it though. Goonies...lousy movie if I say so. Here is the truck rally on Cannon Beach, OR with Haystack Rock in the background.









I stumbled onto one more, and I THINK I'm in between LowBat's pix. If not, I apologize...and it seems it is that last one I have.

Incidentally, when I lived in L.A., I used to go the the B&B Gunshop, which is where police ended up going to get additional firepower to end the B of A seige.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

Go ahead magic79, all I have left are pictures of places that made headlines with tragic events.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 16, 2006)

OK...Last one. Probably easy. And, you get to see my smiling face with my better half. Lucky day!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

Hoover Dam, "Universal Soldier" (1992)


..... and you two make a cute couple.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 16, 2006)

Awwww shucks.


I didn't think that one would take long...that's why I used the picture with us obscurring the view a bit! However, 2 minutes is just no challenge at all!

That's all I can find right now. So, back to LA LowBat. You sure started a fun thread. Perhaps some other folks can dig up location shots.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

Well since you posted a picture of yourself it's only fair that I do so too, and it happens to be at a place heavily used in a television series. Can you guess where I am or what TV series was filmed here?


----------



## Topper (Apr 16, 2006)

I have no clue where you are but I can't help but notice you resemble Bobby Flay. If you can cook like Bobby I might drop by for dinner if I ever get to California.
Topper


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

Topper said:


> I have no clue where you are but I can't help but notice you resemble Bobby Flay. If you can cook like Bobby I might drop by for dinner if I ever get to California.
> Topper


Pssst..... don't tell anyone!  Actually I used to get told I look like Billy Crystal, and sometimes James Woods. Also that picture is from 1991 so I've aged a little since then.

I had to look up Bobby Flay and my first impression is that he looks like actor Christian Slater. See for yourself:

Bobby Flay





Christian Slater


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's a better picture of the place. I really liked this television series, except for the bizarre final episode.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 16, 2006)

Solvang? Nah just kidding! :huh:

Looks like an interesting place to visit!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 16, 2006)

CHC said:


> Solvang? Nah just kidding! :huh:
> 
> Looks like an interesting place to visit!


It's not a bad guess. What you need is something with more Italian architecture than Danish.

Solvang in 1993


----------



## metalhed (Apr 16, 2006)

The Prisoner -- Hotel Portmeirion, in Wales, I believe.


Damn I loved that show...watched it as a kid I believe.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 17, 2006)

metalhed said:


> The Prisoner -- Hotel Portmeirion, in Wales, I believe.
> 
> 
> Damn I loved that show...watched it as a kid I believe.


Excellent! You got the show, the Hotel, and the country all correct!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 17, 2006)

Now back to the "Live and Die in LA" tour. We covered the LA riots and the North Hollywood shootout, now let's try something more recent.

Who knows what occurred here.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 17, 2006)

Is that Coscto in the first one? The dude that parked his SUV on the tracks to attempt a suicide but then bailed at the last second when the train approached causing quite a melee? :huh:


----------



## LowBat (Apr 17, 2006)

CHC said:


> Is that Coscto in the first one? The dude that parked his SUV on the tracks to attempt a suicide but then bailed at the last second when the train approached causing quite a melee? :huh:


Correct!

Costco in Glendale; 2901 Los Feliz Boulevard.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 17, 2006)

My girlfriend used to live one block from that Coscto when that happened (on a street called "Brunswick", which crosses Los Feliz). Now, she lives on the other side of town (maybe 2 or 3 miles from there).


----------



## LowBat (Apr 17, 2006)

Here is an excerpt from a January 16th, 2005 article I saved:

_The southbound #100 train from Ventura County left Moorpark at 5:07 a.m. At 6:01 a.m., it struck a green Jeep Cherokee left on the tracks, derailed, then hit a parked Union Pacific locomotive, knocking it over, jackknifed and struck the northbound train, #901. That train had left Union Station at 5:48 a.m. bound for downtown Burbank. 

Some people described it as a "perfect storm", meaning all the elements for the historic calamity came together in an instant. The trains, probably going 40-50 mph, and perhaps faster, collided with enormous force, hurling passengers around and leaving some of them crushed. 

When all was said and done, at least nine men and one woman were dead, and 183 others were injured, some of them critically, and dazed. Another body was found this evening, gender not immediately announced, bringing the death toll to 11, said Jim Wells of the city fire department. 

The injured this morning eventually were dispersed by an armada of ambulances among 13 area hospitals, including several trauma centers. 

Some of the first to offer the victims help (many passengers were getting out of the twisted wreckage on their own) were from a Costco store yards away from the disaster. Employees there also came out with fire extinguishers to try to put out the flames from ignited diesel fuel in the overturned UP locomotive. 

Later, Costco management and employees would provide food and water to firefighters and law enforcement officials, and part of the store's parking lot would be used as a temporary morgue._


----------



## LowBat (Apr 17, 2006)

Next disaster scene: This one has a personal significance for me.


----------



## metalhed (Apr 17, 2006)

At first I thought the park picture was gang related because of the Compton connection, but then I found this:



> Date / Time: Wednesday, August 14, 1968 / 10:36 a.m.
> Operator / Flight No.: Los Angeles Airways / Flight 417
> Location: Compton, Calif.
> 
> ...




Did you have a family member or acquaintance on that helicopter? If so, my condolences are offered...almost forty years late, mind you. But still...


----------



## LowBat (Apr 17, 2006)

Correct on the disaster, but I had no relatives onboard. My mother and sister and I were onboard a week prior when we flew to Disneyland. There was also a similar air disaster months earlier of another Sikorsky S-61. BTW, Lueders Park is claimed by the Piru gang. Almost all the places I went to that day I definitely stuck out as a tall white guy.


Here’s a picture of the model of helicopter from both crashes (different airlines):





_The first crash occurred on May 22, 1968, when N303Y was en route from Disneyland to LAX. At about 5:50 PM, Flight 841 was flying at about 2,000 feet near Paramount when a distress message was received from the helicopter: "L.A., we're crashing, help us!" All 20 passengers and the crew of 3 were killed. It was later determined that a mechanical failure in the main rotor hub allowed extreme lead-lag excursions of the rotor blades, one of which became detached from the swashplate and struck the helicopter's fuselage as it was descending through about 600 feet. This caused the other four rotor blades to go out of control, and in short order all five blades broke and the rear fuselage and tail rotor pylon separated from the aircraft. The helicopter disintegrated in midair over Paramount.

The second crash, on August 14, 1968, involved N300Y, was operating as Flight 417 from LAX to Anaheim. This time, the helicopter was flying at about 1,500 feet around 10:35 AM when one of the main rotor head spindles failed and the attached rotor blade separated completely. The resulting imbalance sent the helicopter out of control and it crashed in Lueders Park, killing all 18 passengers and 3 crew. The spindle failure was caused by metal fatigue._


----------



## LowBat (Apr 17, 2006)

I keep thinking I've run out and then I find more. This one shouldn't be too hard; it was used in a movie this century.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 18, 2006)

Harry Potter?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 18, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> Harry Potter?


Yes you guessed it right. It's platform 9 3/4 at London's Kings Cross Station.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 18, 2006)

And while we're in the land of Shakespeare, who can tell me what recent sci-fi import used this structure?


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 18, 2006)

Dr. Who?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 18, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> Dr. Who?


Right again Skyclad01.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't think anything significant was filmed here, but this tree is connected with a very famous story and is located in an equally famous place.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 18, 2006)

Clue: If you went back in time you might find a Robin perched on a branch.


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 18, 2006)

Would it be Hook? Dustin Hoffman, Robin Williams, 1991.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 18, 2006)

"Looky looky, I got Hooky!"



Side Note: Forgot to mention that this whole week, I'm over at Cerone Maintenance Yard Building E. I forgot if you go there or at North Division.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 18, 2006)

It's not the movie "Hook" or the story of Peter Pan. This story is a legend based on a factual person, although the real story of who he was and what he did is open to interpretation.

I don't think anyone has filmed anything "major" (hint) here. As I said, think of a famous story and place, because this is it's origin.

Note to CHC: I'm no longer a part of VTA, but I am familiar with Cerone when I was assigned to the money room.


----------



## jbfla (Apr 18, 2006)

LowBat,

Love the thread...but have no idea about most of the pics. Great looking tree...wild guess... Robin Hood ...Sherwood Forest?

jb


----------



## LowBat (Apr 18, 2006)

jbfla said:


> LowBat,
> 
> Love the thread...but have no idea about most of the pics. Great looking tree...wild guess... Robin Hood ...Sherwood Forest?
> 
> jb


BINGO! It's the Major Oak in Sherwood Forest, Nottinghamshire.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 18, 2006)

"I'm Heathen Hood and I'm kind and good, and I sing all day in the english woods." 

That's from an episode of the cartoon "Heathcliff" that came on about 20 years ago. In the episode, he was playing the part of Robin Hood (and that's the song he sang).



Man, this thread is still going, I love it.


----------



## jbfla (Apr 18, 2006)

Woooo Hooooo! I got one!

The tree reminded me of the Kevin Coster version that had the Merry Men living in tree houses...but that probably was filmed elsewhere.

I liked the Merry Men in Men in Tights better...  

jb


----------



## LowBat (Apr 18, 2006)

Glad everyone's enjoying this thread. 


Here's one I hiked into back in 1997. Usually most photographers try to duplicate the Ansel Adams photograph of the moon over Half Dome. Someone gave me a picture that Ansel Adams took in 1954 and I found it so intriguing that I wanted to find the exact spot he took it. This location was also the scene of a 1960's movie that starred Adam West (Batman) in a minor role, and also served as the location for an original Twilight Zone episode.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow! Nice picture shot here. Now you're going way back for the location shot. Hmmm. . .

Keep this thread going and going. . .Enjoy!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 19, 2006)

*CLUES*

Both are sci-fi and both have survival as the main storyline.

From the 60's movie:


















From the first season of The Twilight Zone:


----------



## magic79 (Apr 19, 2006)

Adam West was in Robinson Crusoe on Mars??? I didn't know that, but I LOVED the movie when I was 8!


Excellent movie.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 19, 2006)

magic79 said:


> Adam West was in Robinson Crusoe on Mars??? I didn't know that, but I LOVED the movie when I was 8!
> 
> 
> Excellent movie.


It was one of my favorites too. Here's a little info.

Now let's see if someone can come up with the Twilight Zone episode.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 19, 2006)

I guess I'm going back to far in time for anybody to know. The Twilight Zone episode was called "I shot an arrow into the air". The location is Zabriskie Point in Death Valley. The natural feature in the center of my picture is called Manly Beacon, which can be seen from Zabriskie Point, although my photo is taken on the far side of it.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 19, 2006)

Anybody know the Mel Brooks movie that was filmed here?


----------



## magic79 (Apr 19, 2006)

Would that be High Anxiety (horrible movie)?


----------



## jbfla (Apr 19, 2006)

...another shot in the dark...High Anxiety?

jb


----------



## LowBat (Apr 19, 2006)

Your both correct it's from the 1977 movie High Anxiety. Much of it was filmed in and around San Francisco, and the picture of the elevators is taken from the inside the Hyatt Regency Hotel.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes going up to the Equinox Restaurant (revolves atop the Hyatt). Nice place to go for dinner! Been there!


----------



## LowBat (Apr 19, 2006)

This is the entrance to a place used for many scenes in a movie with James Mason.


----------



## Alloy Addict (Apr 19, 2006)

"Journey to the Center of the Earth"?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 19, 2006)

Alloy Addict said:


> "Journey to the Center of the Earth"?


Correct! It was partly filmed at Carlsbad Caverns, New Mexico. It's a great tour to take! There are certain months of the year when you can watch all the bats fly out at sunset.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 19, 2006)

A popular town for filming, and I remember a vampire movie that had a scene at this location.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 19, 2006)

The Lost Boys?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 19, 2006)

Skyclad01 said:


> The Lost Boys?


Yes you got it! The location is Santa Cruz, CA. not too far away from the Boardwalk.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, the location is Santa Cruz but in the movie they mention Santa Clarita or Santa Carla(?) :thinking:


----------



## LowBat (Apr 19, 2006)

CHC said:


> Yes, the location is Santa Cruz but in the movie they mention Santa Clarita or Santa Carla(?) :thinking:


.... and in the movie Sudden Impact (1983) with Clint Eastwood, Santa Cruz was called San Paulo.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 19, 2006)

Do you have that picture shot of the location for that haz-mat toxic spill in a tunnel movie by a big name actor in the 80s? Drive through there a number of times before.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 19, 2006)

Here's one:

Who was the only entertainment personality to ever return from the grave and actually host a new network TV series *years after his death?*


----------



## LowBat (Apr 19, 2006)

CHC said:


> Do you have that picture shot of the location for that haz-mat toxic spill in a tunnel movie by a big name actor in the 80s? Drive through there a number of times before.


Are you thinking of the Caldecott Tunnel in the Oakland Hills?

EDIT: Ok, I did a bit of research and found the movie you mentioned. It's called "Daylight" (1996) and the tunnel scenes were filmed it Italy. Here's a few pictures.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 20, 2006)

Your picture of Santa Cruz is the exact spot where Harry Callahan's (Clint Eastwood) dog knocks Sondra Locke's character off her bike.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 20, 2006)

magic79 said:


> Your picture of Santa Cruz is the exact spot where Harry Callahan's (Clint Eastwood) dog knocks Sondra Locke's character off her bike.


Are you sure? If I recall correctly that scene was filmed at the Santa Cruz Harbor.


----------



## metalhed (Apr 20, 2006)

> Who was the only entertainment personality to ever return from the grave and actually host a new network TV series years after his death?




:thinking:


Walt Disney?


----------



## LowBat (Apr 20, 2006)

metalhed said:


> :thinking:
> 
> 
> Walt Disney?


I was going to guess Rod Serling, but that was just the voice.


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 20, 2006)

Alfred Hitchcock Presents was a show shot here in Toronto beginning back in 1985 and had Al doing intros at the beginning of each 30 minute show. It aired on NBC.
The intros to AHP(1985) were just "colorized" intros that were in the original 1955 version of the Alfred Hitchcock Presents show.


----------



## stogiez (Apr 20, 2006)

LowBat said:


> Damn you guys are good!
> 
> TrashMan is correct on the location as being the Watts Towers.
> Skyclad01 got the right movie: Colors


 
Just saw this thread. Hope it's not too late to play.

Along with "Colors", another cop movie that used the Watts Towers in the ending sequence was "Ricochet" with Denzel Washington and John Lithgow. Also, having a role as a drug dealer/friend of Denzel Washington's character was Ice-T, who is now on Law & Order: SVU.

The towers were crucial for the ending of Ricochet, as John Lithgow's character end's up as a nice addition to the towers.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Apr 20, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> Alfred Hitchcock Presents was a show shot here in Toronto beginning back in 1985 and had Al doing intros at the beginning of each 30 minute show. It aired on NBC.
> The intros to AHP(1985) were just "colorized" intros that were in the original 1955 version of the Alfred Hitchcock Presents show.


 
I have to agree with LumenHound, as I did some searching and I found this:

"There was an unusual postscript to the demise of "Alfred Hitchcock Presents". In 1985, five years after his death, Hitchcock became the first posthumous host of a television series. Colorized, he introduced new productions of a short-lived "Alfred Hitchcock Presents", most of which were remakes of the original."


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow! Ya'll *are* good! I really didn't think you'd get my *Alfred Hitchcock Presents* question at all -- let alone so quickly.


----------

